# Prologo Saddles



## -steve

Anyone use them... thoughts? New bike has a Fizik Airone and I can't stand it. Looking in particular at the Nago Evo. Most of my training is in the 2-4 hour range. My previous bike had a Specialized Toupe and after being on it for a couple of seasons I was pretty used to it. It was a 143 so I'm a little concerned about the 135 width. 

Thanks!


----------



## T K

I went from a couple of years on a toupe 143 to a selle italia slr 135. Love them both. They feel different, yet the same some how. I tried a toupe in a 135, ouch. 
Moral of the story is, don't worry too much about the width. I think shape and stiffness come into play also.
Also, I too tried the arione and hated it. Way to narrorw in the sit bone area. Felt like I was straddeling a hand rail.


----------



## dekindy

Fizik Arione and Aliante are opposites in shape so if you don't like the Arione you can try the Aliante. Most LBS's that carry Fizik have test saddles. Antares is another Fizik you can test.

The Aliante saddle served me well for several seasons but I wanted a saddle that would allow more than one spot to sit comfortably on. Did a lot of research and found that many Aliante owners also liked the Prologo Scratch Pro. Found a new one at a 75% discount so for $40 was willing to fork over the money. Went from the 143 width Aliante to the 134 Scratch Pro easily. Glad I did as I like this saddle very much. Found a Prologo Try and Buy that had a 143 Scratch Pro. 143 was not as comfortable as the 134 for me. I recommend non carbon saddle rails; go with titanium.

http://www.distancebiker.com/store/index.php/bike-components/saddles/b6387.html


----------



## DavidsonDuke

I'm a conservative when it comes to saddles. If you liked the 143 Toupe, why not get another?


----------



## Stumpy2011

The Toupe/Romin are flat saddles so you sit on yor seat bones with no pressure on soft tissues.
The Nago is Semi round so some of the load gets on the seat bones and some on soft tissues.
I have all three...
I didn't really gave the 143 Toupe saddle lot of time trying to get used to (it was pretty painful on the seat bones after 1-2 hours of riding) and got the Romin Evo Expert 143.
I didn't ride on the Romin more than 2-3 long rides. It is more comfortable than the Toupe, but it is still pretty stiff on the seat bones, but I believe i can get used to it.
When I got my Cannondale Flash 29er a few weeks ago, it came with the Prologo Nago Evo X10 size 135.
The saddle is padded, light and VERY comfortable for mountain biking, so I installed that on my Spesh Roubaix and took it for a 3 hr ride. Very comfortable, but after couple of hrs, I felt my private parts getting numb.
Not sure if it can be resolved by changing the angle of the saddle.
In any case just ordered a Prologo Nago Evo Pro TI, which is supposed to be better for road biking.
I will let you know once I get some saddle time with it.

The TI is lighter than the STN. Well worth the $12 difference.
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## slacker190

I've been rocking a Prologo Kappa on both my road bikes for a year now. Sure they're not as fancy as the higher end models, but try to convince my backside of that. Easily can go 100+ miles with near zero discomfort.

Some padding, just enough to compliment a thin chamois.


----------



## dharrison

I effing love my Nago. I've recently used Fizik Aliante and Specialized Toupe. For me the Nago is money.


----------



## Tswifty

It really just depends on your sit bones width. If it feels right stick with it, if not just go back to your old saddle. Just depends on your comfort levels.


----------



## MShaw

I have a Scratch Pro. Easily as comfy as my old Flite saddles.

M


----------



## pdenman33

dekindy said:


> Found a Prologo Try and Buy that had a 143 Scratch Pro. 143 was not as comfortable as the 134 for me. I recommend non carbon saddle rails; go with titanium.
> Prologo Try & Buy Program


Why no carbon? just curious. I just got a scratch pro nack 134 (carbon rails) and so far i'm liking it. Ordered a 143 Scratch Pro Plus w/ the center nuts channel just to make sure a wider saddle isn't the ticket for me, so we'll see. I've only put in about 200miles on the 134 w/ carbon rails, but so far it feels pretty good. I live in chicago where the roads are bombed out war scenes and i think the Nack rails help absorb some of the shock. Oh, it's crazy light if you care about such things. My last saddle was a Selle Italia SLR and that thing was like being hit between the legs with a garden spade.


----------



## Juzzy004

-steve said:


> Anyone use them... thoughts? New bike has a Fizik Airone and I can't stand it. Looking in particular at the Nago Evo. Most of my training is in the 2-4 hour range. My previous bike had a Specialized Toupe and after being on it for a couple of seasons I was pretty used to it. It was a 143 so I'm a little concerned about the 135 width.
> 
> Thanks!


Funny you should mention the above. My old Look 585 has a Fizik Arione CX saddle, which I've used for years. Always found it pretty comfortable.
My new Pinarello Dogma2 has a Prologo Nago Evo Nack (carbon and 155gm). OMG - it is the bomb! Was persuaded by my LBS to go with it and have only done about 300km on it, but it is the most comfortable saddle I've ever had.
Having said that, saddles are a very personal choice. Not every make and model will suit everyone, and if you get the chance, I'd suggest asking if you can 'try before you buy', so that you know what's right for your butt.
As someone has pointed out, the Evo Nago is also Semi-rounded. The profile of this saddle is similar in a lot of ways to the Arione, only I'd give that a 7-10 for comfort. The Prologo, in my opinion gets a 10.


----------



## Roasty

i have a fizik arione on one bike, and a prologo zero nack pas on another bike. the prologo padding feels stiffer, but on longer rides, i feel it is more comfortable than the arione. i think because it has a flatter surface, my sit bones feel more supported than on the arione.


----------



## bumpyknuckles

I have a Scratch pro ti. 99% it's great, even on 7 hour rides. Then just very occasionally it's so uncomfortable, even on a 5km ride.


----------



## mtor

DavidsonDuke said:


> I'm a conservative when it comes to saddles. If you liked the 143 Toupe, why not get another?<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://tinyurl.com/27shlk6" vspale=0></iframe>


Same here I agree


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy

slacker190 said:


> I've been rocking a Prologo Kappa on both my road bikes for a year now. Sure they're not as fancy as the higher end models, but try to convince my backside of that. Easily can go 100+ miles with near zero discomfort.
> 
> Some padding, just enough to compliment a thin chamois.



I love my Kappa too!! 4 of them. Not on my track bike though...ouch


----------



## kg1

*didn't like my kappa*

The Prologo Kappa came on my Cannondale CAAD10 5. It didn't take me long to realize that the Kappa wasn't the right saddle for me. I put an old Stella Italia Flite Max on the bike, and now I'm happy up to about 100 miles. Much beyond that and it's a Brooks B-17.

Thanks, and good luck.

kg1


----------



## MisterMike

slacker190 said:


> I've been rocking a Prologo Kappa on both my road bikes for a year now. Sure they're not as fancy as the higher end models, but try to convince my backside of that. Easily can go 100+ miles with near zero discomfort.
> 
> Some padding, just enough to compliment a thin chamois.


I've got a 2011 Kappa coming from Competitive Cyclist. They're closing them out for $45USD. I agree with slacker190 that they aren't' as fancy as the other models but I get cranky about saddles that cost over 100USD given my track record with them. Maybe worth a shot for you. Saddles are so individual it's tough to tell what will work until you try.


----------



## Zennbikes

I love my nago evo and many of the customer i sold it too are vert happy about it.


----------



## Kendogz161

I have a scratch pro plus. This one has the channel. I like the build quality and looks of the saddle but the padding is freaking hard. I must have 16 hours of trying this saddle out and it still hurts my a$$. As much as I don't want to I'm going to have to return it and continue saddle testing.


----------



## moose82

I am very happy with my nago evo. My CAAD9 came with the Kappa which did not suit me at all. I'll probably shop around to see if there are any saddles with suit my body better than the nago evo to replace the Kappa. If not, I'll buy another evo.


----------



## Wadl

I hate to be the party pooper... but the Nago Evo Nack is not 155 gr, it is 219 !! 



Juzzy004 said:


> Funny you should mention the above. My old Look 585 has a Fizik Arione CX saddle, which I've used for years. Always found it pretty comfortable.
> My new Pinarello Dogma2 has a Prologo Nago Evo Nack (carbon and 155gm). OMG - it is the bomb! Was persuaded by my LBS to go with it and have only done about 300km on it, but it is the most comfortable saddle I've ever had.
> Having said that, saddles are a very personal choice. Not every make and model will suit everyone, and if you get the chance, I'd suggest asking if you can 'try before you buy', so that you know what's right for your butt.
> As someone has pointed out, the Evo Nago is also Semi-rounded. The profile of this saddle is similar in a lot of ways to the Arione, only I'd give that a 7-10 for comfort. The Prologo, in my opinion gets a 10.


----------



## mando54

My bike came with the Prologo scratch. I rode with it once and replaced it with a Selle SLR gel flow. The selle was no where near as comfortable for me. I'm back to the scratch and that's what I'll be sticking with.


----------



## swervie

I've been riding a kappa pas this season because i was looking for a similar width saddle to replace my worn out max flight and these saddles can be had for dirt cheap on evil bay. Anyway, its been comfortable for me for rides as long as 60 miles. For the price it's a great seat and if it doesn't work for you your not out a lot of scratch.


----------



## IKnowYouRider

Another big fan of the nago evo, coming from the Selle Italia SLR and San Marco Zoncolan. One thing I particularly like is the Prologo saddles seem to be pretty indestructable IME. Can't say the same for the SLR.

-w


----------



## Kendogz161

Does anyone know if the padding between the Scratch Pro Plus and Kappa Pas or Nago Evo Plus is a bit softer?


----------



## swervie

The kappa pas has about the same amount of padding as a Sella max flight.


----------



## rredad

I used a SI gel I Flite for several years. I ride a Prologo Nago Eddy Mercx edition thx to a poster here that posted a link. it does have tI rails. I absolutely love it. I have a parts box with at least 8 saddles in it, but I'm happy now.


----------



## Kendogz161

Ok so after making one last adjustment I went for a two hour ride. The Scratch Pro Plus padding didn't feel that bad. It must of took a bit more time to start getting used to it. 
What I didn't like about this saddle is that it doesn't feel right moving around in it. I think a Nago Evo would solve that proplem.


----------



## JackieB

*Prologo Scratch Pro... Ouch!*

My new Cannondale Synapse Carbon 4 Rival came with a Prologo Scratch Pro. The bike shop told me at purchase, "You're may come back to get a different saddle, that one will likely hurt". They were right, ouch. :cryin: Still on the look out for one similar to my old Nashbar saddle (looks like the Selle Italia Man gel flow). That was so comfy, great bang for the buck, but is no longer offered. :mad2:


----------



## Erion929

Kendogz161 said:


> Ok so after making one last adjustment I went for a two hour ride. The Scratch Pro Plus padding didn't feel that bad. It must of took a bit more time to start getting used to it.
> *What I didn't like about this saddle is that it doesn't feel right moving around in it.* I think a Nago Evo would solve that proplem.



From my research, I guess the Prologo road saddles are put into 3 categories, with respect to the cross section of the rear of the saddle: flat (C.one and Zero), semi-round (Nago Evo/Evo Plus), and round (Scratch Pro/Pro Plus).

So if you can't move around on the Scratch Pro Plus likely it's too rounded.

I'd kind of like to try the Nago Evo Plus myself....

**


----------



## vette

Tried waaay too many ,I think comfortable-seat is an oxymoron,bike seats are something you tolerate ,some longer than others,the one I tolerate the longest now is a Nashbar Gr-2


----------



## Erion929

Erion929 said:


> From my research, I guess the Prologo road saddles are put into 3 categories, with respect to the cross section of the rear of the saddle: flat (C.one and Zero), semi-round (Nago Evo/Evo Plus), and round (Scratch Pro/Pro Plus).
> 
> So if you can't move around on the Scratch Pro Plus likely it's too rounded.
> 
> I'd kind of like to try the Nago Evo Plus myself....
> 
> **




Just an update: I bought a Prologo Nago Evo Plus (Plus = with the relief channel) about 6 weeks ago and prefer it over my Specialized Romin Expert that I had been using for 5 months. It has a little more padding than the thin Romin, but I think the shape just suits me better and it's more forgiving on my sit bones. Kinda agree with "vette", in that it's not like I still don't feel some minor discomfort as the miles wear on, but it's better than what I had. I can definitely ride longer (typical 40-65 miles) with less thoughts about the saddle. It's my favorite, so far. :thumbsup:

RealCyclist....$123

Romin Expert for sale 

**


----------



## porterhouse

I don't think anyone mentioned this but the Nago Evo ti has two widths, 134 and 141. I think the 141 is now called the Nago Evo Max or something similar. 

Have been using the 141 for some time now. At first I don't think I was sitting in the right spot and it felt funny but once I shifted around on the saddle a bit and reset my fore/aft position, I like it!


----------



## dracula

OldSkoolFatGuy said:


> I love my Kappa too!! 4 of them. Not on my track bike though...ouch



I am not loving my Kappa but it is one of the few saddles which gives me no pain after 7 hours in the saddle.

The Selle Royal "Viper" is also perfect for my butt (even better for climbing since the Kappa is flat and the Viper gives some support due to its curved shape): Selle Royal - Viper Urban Saddle - Unisex

I have never ridden any Fizik but think the Selle Royal Viper is similar to the Fizik "Aliante" saddle.

Prologo saddles are produced by "Velo" one of the biggest saddle manufacturer in the Far East (at least mine has the Velo logo underside): 
About Us


----------



## Undecided

After wearing out the covers of several Fizik Aliantes more quickly than seemed reasonable, I switched to and was generally very happy with the fit of the Scratch Pro Ti saddles, but kept cracking the shell of those saddles (which seemed to be a relatively common problem; maybe it's been fixed?). From that I switched to a similarly shaped Selle San Marco Concor Racing saddle and now have at least 8,000 miles on one of them with no problems.


----------



## IAmSpecialized

I've owned every Fizik saddle. None were great. Owned several common Selle Italia saddles. Owned Specialized Toupe and Romin. Could never really enjoy any of them. They either hurt like hell or caused saddle sores no matter the countless ways I would position the saddle. Then I found Prologo a 2 and a half years ago.

I've since bought and still own a Nago Ti, Nago Plus, Nago Nack, Scratch Nack, Scratch Pro Ti 2.0, Scratch Pro Plus, Scratch HWD. I have the Scratch Pros in 143 and 134, and have the Scratch Pro Plus in 141 and 134. The Nago Plus is nice, but not rounded enough for me and after a few consecutive days would cause bruising. The Scratch Pro Plus is perfect for relief channel, but for whatever reason the tail of the "Pro Plus" flips up much more than the standard Scratch.

So, despite going through a LOT of money on Prologo saddles (that I will be ebaying soon enough), I have been using and continue to use a Scratch Pro Ti 2.0. I've been on it for 2.5 years now and I think it's as close to perfect as I'll ever get. It breaks in very well, and I have ZERO problems on multiple consecutive days of 4-6 hour rides. As long as Prologo makes the Scratch Pro, I won't be riding anything else.

But, as another poster pointed out, saddles are a VERY PERSONAL CHOICE. I have buddies that swear by their Ariones!


----------



## JackieB

*Ditched the Scratch Pro*

Well, I gave the Scratch Pro several months to see if I could adjust to it. My butt thinks that was a bad idea. 20 mile rides made it sore. I did my first 20 mile ride with a new Selle Italia C2 Gel Flow and my butt says it is much happier. The C2 gel is a bit softer and the shape is less round than the scratch. I may have found a keeper. I'll post in the Selle Italia thread as I get more rides in. Thanks to all for your opinions and information. 
jb


----------



## dndbenson

I am a big Scratch Pro Plus advocate. I have them on both my bikes, it did take a little getting used to but after a few rides and a few adjustments if fits like a glove.


----------



## jlandry

In case anyone's interested:http://classifieds.roadbikereview.c...itle=fizik-2fprologo-2fnashbar-saddles&cat=10


----------



## wanton007

dndbenson said:


> I am a big Scratch Pro Plus advocate. I have them on both my bikes, it did take a little getting used to but after a few rides and a few adjustments if fits like a glove.


Nice looking saddle. What's the height from the top of the saddle to the middle of the rail? I'm looking for something that is less than 50mm. My seat is as low as it goes and it's a no cut seat mast...just want to be safe.


----------



## dndbenson

*Seat Height*

It is between 40 & 45mm. Another nice thing about the Prologo saddle is that you can buy the U-clip that attaches in the back of the seat that will hold the Prologo bags.


----------



## dualpivot

dndbenson said:


> It is between 40 & 45mm. Another nice thing about the Prologo saddle is that you can buy the U-clip that attaches in the back of the seat that will hold the Prologo bags.


Or any of the Topeak bags that use their QuickClick connector. since I am happy with my existing saddle bag I have purchased a U-clip with the intention of fabbing a U-clip Superflash adapter to mount the light up high.


----------



## wanton007

dndbenson said:


> It is between 40 & 45mm. Another nice thing about the Prologo saddle is that you can buy the U-clip that attaches in the back of the seat that will hold the Prologo bags.


Thanks! I'm hoping it's closer to the 40 scale


----------



## Saikidodo

Been riding a prologo zero for a few months and its feels great. def flat but able to move around more on the saddle. its also pretty firm which i like


----------



## Dan333sp

I'm in the middle of a saddle demo program from my LBS. I have been on a specialized alias for a year with some discomfort, I tried a romin evo (both 143) and hated it. With the demo I've ridden an arione which felt like a knife in my groin, the prologo nago which was no better, and now I'm on to an ISM adamo. I've only gone about 5 miles on it on the way home from the LBS before the storm moved in, but I think I might finally like a saddle! It's ugly as sin, but that's a small price to pay for comfort. I think it'll really help on long fast rides where I'm on the drops most of the time, as rotating my hips forward to get aero always put too much pressure on me from the nose of my other saddles.


----------



## Eric_H

wanton007 said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping it's closer to the 40 scale


I recently measured a Scratch Pro TR with calipers. In the middle of the rails it is 49.3 mm. The numbers you will get from people will definitely vary depending where the measurement is taken.


----------



## Samu66el

I recommend non carbon saddle rails; go with titanium.


----------



## carlislegeorge

Samu66el said:


> I recommend non carbon saddle rails; go with titanium.


Other than to save money, why? Please enlighten us.


----------



## MrShutkolub

*ð¨ñƒñ‚ðºð¸ ðŸñ€ð¾ ð’ñ�ðµ*

Ð¡Ð¸Ð´Ñ�Ñ‚ Ð·Ð°Ð¿ÐµÑ€Ñ‚Ñ‹Ðµ ÐºÐ°Ñ€Ð´Ð¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ñ‹ Ð¸ Ñ€ÐµÑˆÐ°ÑŽÑ‚ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ñƒ Ð±Ñ‹Ñ‚ÑŒ Ñ�Ð»ÐµÐ´ÑƒÑŽÑ‰Ð¸Ð¼ "Ð¿Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹". Ð� Ð·Ð°<br>Ð´Ð²ÐµÑ€Ñ�Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¸Ñ… Ð¶Ð´ÐµÑ‚ Exit-Poll... 
--------------------------------------- 
Ð¡Ð±ÐµÑ€Ð±Ð°Ð½Ðº ÐºÑƒÐ¿Ð¸Ð» ÐžÐ¿ÐµÐ»ÑŒ Ð¸ Ñ‚ÑƒÑ‚ Ð¶Ðµ Ñ€Ð°Ñ�Ð¿Ð¾Ñ€Ñ�Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ñ�Ñ� Ñ€Ð°Ð·Ñ€Ð°Ð±Ð¾Ñ‚Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑƒÑŽ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒ<br>Ð°Ð²Ñ‚Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»Ñ� - Ð³Ð¸Ð±Ñ€Ð¸Ð´ Ð–Ð¸Ð³ÑƒÐ»ÐµÐ¹ Ð¸ ÐžÐ¿ÐµÐ»Ñ�. ÐœÐ¾Ð´ÐµÐ»ÑŒ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑƒÑ‡Ð¸Ð»Ð° Ð½Ð°Ð·Ñ‹Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð–Ð¾Ð¿ÐµÐ»ÑŒ. 
--------------------------------------- 
Ð¡Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð·Ð°Ð±Ð°Ð²Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ñ�ÑƒÑ‰ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¾ - Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾ Ð¾Ñ‡ÐµÑ€ÐµÐ´ÑŒ Ð² Ñ�Ñ‚Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð²ÑƒÑŽ. Ð’ Ð»ÑŽÐ±Ð¾Ðµ Ð²Ñ€ÐµÐ¼Ñ� Ð¸ Ð²<br>Ñ�Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð¶Ð¸Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¼ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ðµ Ñƒ Ð½ÐµÐµ Ð²Ñ�ÐµÐ³Ð´Ð° Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶ÐµÑ‚ ÐºÐ»Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ñ€Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ‚ÑŒÑ�Ñ� ÐµÑ‰Ðµ Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ Ñ…Ð²Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚. 
--------------------------------------- 
Ð’ Ð¿Ð¾Ñ…Ð¾Ð´Ðµ.<br>- Ð¤Ñƒ-ÑƒÑ…... Ð*Ñ�Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹, Ð²Ñ‹ Ð²Ð·Ñ�Ð»Ð¸ Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð¾-Ð½Ð¸Ð±ÑƒÐ´ÑŒ Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ð²?<br>- Ð¢Ð°Ðº Ñ‚Ð¾Ñ‡Ð½Ð¾, Ñ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ€Ð¸Ñ‰ Ñ�ÐµÑ€Ð¶Ð°Ð½Ñ‚! ÐžÑ‚ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ð² Ñ� Ð²Ð·Ñ�Ð» Ð²Ñ�Ðµ Ñ�Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð»ÑƒÑ‡ÑˆÐµÐµ -<br> Ñ�ÐºÐ¾Ñ€Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ð»Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐ¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ, Ñ�Ð¼ÐµÐ»Ð¾Ñ�Ñ‚ÑŒ, ÑƒÐ¿Ð¾Ñ€Ñ�Ñ‚Ð²Ð¾!


----------



## armstd

I have a Prologo Kappa currently, and find it extremely comfortable, except that it rubs my inner thighs too much.

Any recommendations for a similar saddle with a sharper flare/transition? The padding, width, and semi-round profile on the Kappa all seem to work well for me otherwise.

TiA,
-Daver


----------



## Erion929

armstd said:


> I have a Prologo Kappa currently, and find it extremely comfortable, except that it rubs my inner thighs too much.
> 
> Any recommendations for a similar saddle with a sharper flare/transition? The padding, width, and semi-round profile on the Kappa all seem to work well for me otherwise.
> 
> TiA,
> -Daver



If you want to stay Prologo, you need to pick one of the "ESD" models ( only the Scratch Pro -or- Nago Evo lines )......that stands for Easy Stroke Design, where they cut in that area of the saddle. I have the Nago Evo Plus (with the center depression) that is also semi-round and it's the best for me so far. You can read about ESD here and go through the Prologo site:

Prologo - Saddles for professional cycle bikes


**


----------



## JackieB

Nice bikes! But I ditched the Scratch Pro for a Selle Italia C2 Gel and my butt is thankful. I gave the Scratch several months and many miles, but my sit bones suffered. Anatomy preference I suppose. 
Enjoy the road!


----------



## woodys737

T K said:


> I went from a couple of years on a toupe 143 to a selle italia slr 135. Love them both. They feel different, yet the same some how. I tried a toupe in a 135, ouch.
> *Moral of the story is, don't worry too much about the width.* I think shape and stiffness come into play also.
> Also, I too tried the arione and hated it. Way to narrorw in the sit bone area. Felt like I was straddeling a hand rail.


Just noticed this ^^^and wanted to offer another pov.

Width is very important. If you're riding too narrow a saddle your sit bones will not be supported. If your sit bones are not supported your hips will drop with each stroke leading to excessive pelvic movement. The affect is similar to but not exactly like riding with a saddle too high. I'd argue one would want to be as stable on the saddle as possible to facilitate smooth, controlled peddling. One important part of the stability puzzle is riding a saddle that supports your sit bones.

Width, outline, profile are all important. I'd recommend anyone reading this to take them all into consideration when determining which saddle to buy.


----------



## cabsav214

I have the Prologo Scratch (it came with my SuperSix) Lucky for me, it fits and I like it. 

Has anyone tried the u-clip that can attach to the rear of the saddle? I am interested in getting the "U-light" they make for it. 

I've always found that rear lights sag, and face toward the ground. Apparently this light you can aim up. Just seeing if anyone has tried it or seen this light, I'm not sure as to how bright it is.


----------



## jimibonz

I have a Kappa on my caad10 4. Just getting into road bikes (again) and don't have many miles on it yet due to subpar fitness level but like it so far.


----------



## andrewbell

Hi Roasty,

can you comment more on the Prologo Zero Nack pas, am considering the Zero II Nack pas and am looking for comments.


thanks 
Andrew


----------



## hawkhero

Just won a Prologo Scratch Pro Plus 143mm for cheap money on ebay. Will give it a try.


----------



## kato1453

Does anyone know which Prologo saddle nago or zero would be equivalent to a selle san marco aspide. Looking for a change.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n

So would these be considered round/semi-round/flat?

I have been looking at Prologo saddles just to try out ...  not that I really needed to change but just wanted to try ... The Zero or Nago range is something I wish to try ...

The Selle is on my road bike and I would just say that the Gobi is more comfortable. Though the Selle is much lighter.

Fizik Gobi XM
View attachment 282997


Selle Italia SLR
View attachment 282996


Fizik Gobi = Round?
Selle SLR = Flat?


----------



## kato1453

I was wondering if I should get flat or semi round pro logo to equal the San Marco I currently have?


----------



## carlislegeorge

I got the more rounded Scratch Nack about 1000 miles ago...and it is the best saddle I've ever used. Previously on the semi-roundish Fizik Antares 00 for several years as my next best choice. My azz doesn't like saddle cutouts and needs a certain length to find the sweet spots. Width matters least. It's not so much about supporting the sit bone area as much as possible, more about finding the right spot to position the sit bones for balance. At least that's what I read somewhere on the Prologo website...


----------

